# Куда ноты выкладывать?!



## Amarok (4 Дек 2011)

Куда ноты то отправлять, есть редкие


----------



## Bootsmaker (4 Дек 2011)

Выложи на файлообменник,сюда содержание,пароль.вроде удобно будет.


----------



## k23telenet (4 Дек 2011)

Причём тут файлообменник ? Человеку нужен vip раздел


----------

